# FRESHWATER NATURAL AQUARIUM DOCUMENTARY



## spider72 (7 May 2010)

This movie looks realy interesting, but is not the cheapest in the world.
Has anybody seen this documentary and is it worth the price?

http://www.aquatic-experts.com/freshwat ... ntary.html

Video previews look realy good, but it's probably more about fish rather than plants.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2010)

Looks very interesting, have to keep an eye out for this one!


----------



## ghostsword (7 May 2010)

Thanks for link.

I have been looking for something like this for a while now, so it is really good that it exists.. 

Just bought a copy, will let you know how it is.

The video is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7KK1imw ... r_embedded


----------



## spider72 (7 May 2010)

> Just bought a copy, will let you know how it is.



Can't wait  .


----------



## George Farmer (7 May 2010)

Wow!  Great site.  

Love the photos of aquatic plants in their natural habitat in particular.  Inspirational.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (7 May 2010)

On Blu-Ray too... Pretty...


----------



## ghostsword (7 May 2010)

Eleocharis sp. red? Now that is an amazing plant.

Also, those rivers need more CO2, EI and less light.. Too much algae..


----------



## spider72 (8 May 2010)

Few short movies by Ivan Mikolji, author of the documentary, showing some natural habitats


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n00Hgzi ... re=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLFgFSsv ... re=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaJ4pRmx ... re=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f6zrP9s ... re=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzKa7d-H ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilnitMs1 ... re=channel

Here is his channel on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/fishfromvenezuela

Edit: Another interesting channel on youtube about amazon habitats http://www.youtube.com/user/theamazontouch#p/u


----------



## ghostsword (10 May 2010)

He has contacted me on how did I found out the video, so I will point him to this forum. Hopefully he will join and share his knowledge with us.

If the video is as good as the preview, I will buy more copies, it is a good material to use at schools.

Thanks,


----------



## ghostsword (25 May 2010)

Just got the dvd, took a while to get here, but well worth the wait.

It is impressive to see the habitats, the underwater scenes are truly amazing, and a really good find.

I contacted him and he has told me that they organize trips as well, so I may do it, sooner rather than later. 

Go ahead and buy the DVD, you will not regret it.


----------



## spider72 (3 Jun 2010)

Thanks Luis for your opinion. I'am now sure 100% that I will buy this movie, before I was sure only 95%  .


Edit: Done  .


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jun 2010)

Great. 

The video is great, and leaves you wanting for more. It runs at 45 minutes. I have contacted the guy asking for prices for a guided expedition, as this is something that I would like to do.


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

Hi
I've recived my copy last weekend and it is a great documentary indeed just wish it could be 4 hours long not 45 minutes  . 
Recomended  .

Unfortunately HM Custom charged me Vat on top of the price as an import from outside EU.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jun 2010)

Isn't is amazing the amount of algae on those rivers? 

I have contacted the producer to see if he could do a guided tour, and the response has been "yes", so this is something that I would attempt next year, pending spare funds. 

I will have days on the environment, and will take a head cam, and film to my hearts content.


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

> Isn't is amazing the amount of algae on those rivers?



So what the fuss about algae fighting in natural aquarium?   On IAPLC, judges should add special points for nice display of algae in the tank, as it is very natural   .

Guided tour like this can't be cheap so probably I will not join you unless will decide to sell a car or some other similar thing :? .
If you will be lucky enough to be on the tour next year, than film everything and put together UKaps documentary   I will buy it for sure  .

Edit: And there will be not additional vat charge


----------



## alzak (23 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know what can be the cost of trip like this ? 
By end of a day still can be worth to pay some extra cash on something like this as for sure You will never forgot what You saw


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jun 2010)

It is quite cheap, $300 a day, up to three people,so $100 per person. 

I have emailed him and the response is below:

Ivan Mikolji <info@mikofish.com>
to	GhostSword <ghostsword@gmail.com>
date	10 May 2010 13:56
subject	RE: Item #FNADVD - Notification of Payment Received from Luis (ghostsword@gmail.com)

 10 May


Hi Luis,



We have 3 other dvds like the Freshwater natural Aquarium dvd. They are the Piranha 1 DVD, Morichal Largo River DVD and the Wolf fish dvd. They are for sale at aquatic-experts. They are not as professionally edited or filmed as the FNA dvd but they have spectacular footage.



I organize snorkeling trips to the sites of the FNA dvd al year long. As a nonprofit Organization we charge $300 a day (up to 3 people for the same price) including transportation, gear (video and photographic) so you take home your own footage and pics. The fee also includes myself as a guide and I pay for my expenses. Your expenses here are covered by yourself or all the people that come.



All the $ that is made is put directly into the Foundation.



Ivan


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jun 2010)

Sounds good Luis, when do we leave? I have to borrow that DVD of you sometime to have a look.


----------



## alzak (23 Jun 2010)

I have to say 100$ for day sounds really good as the guy know area well looks like Your trip will be like a dream. Experience  not to forget


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

Well it looks like there is something to think about. Probably flight to Venezuela and back could be the most expensive part of the trip.


----------



## PM (23 Jun 2010)

Posted this two years ago...

:yawn:


----------



## plantbrain (24 Jun 2010)

You all should come to Florida, it's cheap, no tropical diseases, just feed the skeeters, deer flies, fire ants, gators, and 101 other things that want some flesh.

Why settle for 45 minute when you can do it for 3-4 hours in the water and then have a BBQ?

I'll be doing another one next year, likely in August.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Sounds good Luis, when do we leave? I have to borrow that DVD of you sometime to have a look.



I would like to book a trip for next year..  

We can meet up in town for the DVD.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jun 2010)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> You all should come to Florida, it's cheap, no tropical diseases, just feed the skeeters, deer flies, fire ants, gators, and 101 other things that want some flesh.
> 
> Why settle for 45 minute when you can do it for 3-4 hours in the water and then have a BBQ?
> 
> ...



Ok, that seems better.. Just got to sort out a visa for the US, which is notoriously a pain.. 
"So why do you want to visit the US?"
"I want to go to a BBQ with Tom Barr, the plant geezer, and go look at plants on their natural habitat." 
"he!?"

LOL

Jokes aside, August is a nice time for me to go away and I wanted to go to the US, so we can pencil some dates, and I start looking for flights, hotels, etc.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jun 2010)

Actually even better now.. Portugal is part of the Visa Waiver Program.. So no need to explain the reason for the trip.


----------

